# Bubba White Handler Jacket



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if these are still produced? Dogs Afield has does not carry them any more and does not know who handles them.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Try www.lcsupply.com .You are better off calling!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Try goldenlakesjackets.com instead


----------

